
The reader count for Reddit's /r/news/ recovers - CarolineW
http://www.penzba.co.uk/images/RedditNewsReaderCount.png
======
CarolineW
This is the follow-up to these:

    
    
        Default news subreddits currently embroiled
        in censorship over Orlando shooting [0]
    

and

    
    
        Watching the Reddit readers falling [1]
    

In response to the censorship of the threads related to the Orlando shooting,
readers left in droves. Sort of. But a quick glance shows just how long the
memory is. Goldfish, rather than elephant.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888628)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11890372)

